# Finding a Lawyer in Hurghada



## airport99 (Jul 6, 2013)

Can anybody tell me if they have had any dealings with the legal firm, Nasser Baroudy? If anybody also knows of any other lawyers they can recommend I would be truly grateful to know.
Thanks. Aero99


----------



## airport99 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that it is in Hurghada that I am looking for a Lawyer.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

There are some negative posts about him on a Web World Property forum for Hurghada. He is also mentioned on another law firm's website who a lot of people are using but my friend had very bad experience with this firm.

Look for a lawyer that has been successful in a case. Many will take your money but never actually deliver anything. So if you receive a recommendation from someone make sure they got their apartment or money returned from this work.


----------



## MALCOLMINTHEMIDDLE27 (May 24, 2012)

Hello Airport99, from my side I can recommend you GIC Legal, they are dealing with my case and they are very efficient. The firm is based in Hurghada and managed by a french lawyer and 3 or 4 egyptian lawyers.

the e-mail of my lawyer is [email protected]

Hope this can help


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Several friends use Tarek Fathalla, including at least one who manages a reputable international property company. His web page and number can be Googled. Add another 0 after the 010 on his mobile phone number listed. (it should read 0100.....etc). He speaks excellent English.


----------

